# "Burning-Bike"  MTB Rennen in Unterfranken 26.07



## Burning-Biker (4. Juni 2008)

Am 26.07.2008  findet in Hausen bei Schweinfurt ein 21km MTB Rennen Statt.
Weitere Infos unter www.Burning-Bike.de

Freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme.
Bis Bald
Viele Grüße


----------



## steve81 (24. Juni 2008)

Servus, 

gibts irgendwelche weiteren Streckeninfos oder die Möglichkeit die Strecke vorab mal zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burning-Biker (29. Juni 2008)

Wie schon gesagt infos unter www.Burning-Bike.de.

Die GPS Daten können auch unter 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13965.html
abgerufen werden und auf google-earth betrachtet werden.

Schöne Güsse 
Burning-Biker


----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juni 2008)

Falls Jemand aus der Ecke Aschaffenburg,Frankfurt,Darmstadt hinfährt, kann er sich mal bei mir melden!


----------

